# Confused - what is considered a true "long coat"



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

I've seen MANY threads on "will my puppy have a long coat?" but I have no idea what a long coat is? I would like a dog that my breeder referred to as "plush". From what I have read this is just a longer stock coat? I would like a dog that looks like this. Is this considered a long coat or stock (aka plush)?










Along those lines, this is what I think of when I think "long coat" - is this a true long coat?










I am having a hard time finding a straight answer.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The first photo is a stock coat. Yes, the second photo is a long coat. A true long coat does not have an undercoat as explained in this old thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/260498-stock-coat-plush-coat-long-coat.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

First photo is a stock coat, albeit a german showline where the coats are longer than most stock coated working lines.

Second photo is of a very long and very plush long stock coat, generally and simply referred to as a long coat. Many of us with long coats do not have dogs with coats nearly this long.

Moral of the story, both stock and long stock coats come with a range of coat lengths, and plush is just a descriptive term that refers to the fullness/plushness and can be used to describe both coat types.

True long coats are 1 in a million if not less in the breed (think long hair no undercoat, like a shih tzu or something)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

First dog is a stock coat. Plush is not a coat type, it's a descriptive term. Some people use it to describe a dog like you've pictured, with a thicker, fuller, show coat vs a shorter, tighter coat. Others use it to describe a longcoat on the shorter end of the spectrum. Both stock coats and longcoats can vary in fur length.


----------

